# Game 3: Raptors @ Nets, Apr. 27th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Friday, 7PM EST, The Score, ESPN2

With the series tied it moves to the swamp. Toronto needs to win at least one game away from home in the series.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm kinda worried about the way the guys are going into Jersey saying they need to win one, which is true. But they should be aiming to win Friday and not going for one of two.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Win One? We Need To Win 3 Games Straight Man..


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

What's up with the "win one" mentality? You gotta try to win them both! Forget about one, how about aiming higher?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i think we will come out better then we have the last 2 games, they wont be facing the pressure of playing at home


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

A strong start is going to be important tommorow night, we cant come out shooting bricks and let ?Jersery build a early qtr 1 lead and then give them the opportnity to pad on thier lead qtr by qtr.

our 1st position Ford should Feed Bosh down low if no shot opportnity kick it out for a high % shot.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the X-factor for this game would be Rasho. His rebounding in game 2 made a huge impact imo and I think it's important to get him a few easy baskets early to keep him pumped up. Eventhough Mitchell said he'll stay with Joey Graham starting but I wonder if that will be the case. Either way, both Graham and Mopete need to step up their games on the offensive end as both have been struggling so far.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Game 3 is Friday.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I pissed that I will be missing this one completely. Usually, when I can't watch the game I at least follow it on the radio. It's going to be super busy at work tonight and the worst part is I'll be catch parts of drunken conversation from customers, so it's not as if I can avoid knowing anything about the game until I get home. The good news is RapsTV is doing a game in an hour at 11:30, the same time I get off. I'll get out a few minutes early and it's only a ten minutes walk from my house, so if anyone is up for going over the game again, I'll see you around 11:30.









That's what a mastiff looks like, apparently Calderon's nickname in Europe was the spanish word for this big dog. Jose's my x-factor tonight, well him and TJ but together how they play against NJ PG's. From TJ I want to see speed and quickly lateral movements, things that could strain old ligaments and joints. From Jose I want to see a phyiscal game were he fights through screens and uses strength to drive to bucket.

Go Raps!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

WIN BOTH! WIN BOTH!!!!

Let's go Raptors!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

According to Chuck and Leo, the Nets have been unable to sell out the Continental Airlines Arena and there are a lot of Raptors fans there. So much for "home court" for the Nets. XD


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> According to Chuck and Leo, the Nets have been unable to sell out the Continental Airlines Arena and there are a lot of Raptors fans there. So much for "home court" for the Nets. XD


Sweet! Gotta love that the Raps' rabid fans are everywhere :clap2:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice intro compilation today. Not as dramatic as the game 1 and 2 ones, but still good nevertheless. 

LET'S GO RAPTORS!!!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

This should be a good one. Lets go Raps.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Some Nets fan wearing red has a banner that says: "Toronto, don't be confused by the red shirts. They're for the Nets."


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

wow, looks like theres 2-3 thousand empty seats in the arena...sad


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

How many layups have we missed this series? :S

4-0 Nets lead 50 seconds into the game.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

9-0 Nets. Are you kidding me?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

****. horrible start. 

let's go boys!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The Raps website has that awesome game 2 intro that starts playing automatically. Fantastic video!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Rasho! Count it and a foul!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

16-7 8:00 remaining.

Carter is killing us.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Attack The Basket Dammit!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. The Raps just missed TWO, that's right, TWO!, layups. God.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Eh, hopefully they're getting out all their away-playoff jitters now.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Joey G should not be allowed to shoot at all.
Carter is continuing to kill us by attacking the bucket. Nets shooting 90% right now.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

guys are playing flat right now, esp. Ford and Graham...they need to pick it up...

plus Carter is cutting up the lane right now, need to get up on him...


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Man, has every point they've scored been in the paint? bleh!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

And to think I was excited about watching this game...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

VC's exhausted already.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

they need to get joey graham out of this game i can't believe they let him jack up 3 shots


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete's coming in. Nachbar comes in for Carter.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

What a terrible game so far.

They are just letting VC do whatever he wants, and then on offense just standing around.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

jesus christ. come on!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

haha, Carter looked really gassed going into the break...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, I guess there has been some good news. At least we know now that VC can't keep up that kind of game for too long.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

why aren't we going to our high pick and roll more? 

TJ, get into the lane and FINISH.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bargnani enters the game for Rasho.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Kidd has 9 assists already. So much for a swollen knee.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

How long is it going to take before we understand NEVER to leave Nachbar open? :S

17-29.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Two quick fouls on Mo.
Jose comes in for TJ.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

bah, TJ has played bad this quarter, hopefully Jose can get this team going


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo picks up a charge. Nachbar's called for the foul. 19-31.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

well, can't play much worse than that.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and take it easy on joey. he can hit those shots.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

31-19 Nets lead after the first quarter.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

gotta cut down of the transition buckets and work the half court, pick and roll game...

also gotta keep VC from cutting through the lane, or if he does, bump him and make it as hard as possible to get the ball...like how the Nets are doing with Bosh everytime the Raps look to get him the ball...


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> and take it easy on joey. he can hit those shots.


The shots are fine, its when he failed to pass to Bosh on this one play when he had deep post position...instead he stared, stared, stared then passed it out to TJ... =(


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh with the jumper. Thankfully he made it, cause there were no Raptors in the paint to rebound.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete for three!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

why dont the Raps ever go to a zone/matchup zone defense?...just to change it up and prevent Carter from cutting up the lane...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jose Baby!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jose with the jumper. 36-28 Nets lead.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

woot Jose and Mo with back to back jumpers...we're down by 8 right now, hopefully the Nets dont go on a little run after the break...

first play for the Nets coming out: off the ball screen to Carter...just watch...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Here we go, here we go.

Without a doubt Marcus Williams is the worst backup PG in the NBA... offense and defensive killer. LMAO, at all the nets fans who fellated him after he was drafted.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Perfect... VC hit a jumper... mark this momemnt down.... he is going to be a ***** from here on out and only take jumpers - 9:20 left in the game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

damn,,, erase my last post


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Carter is completely abusing us.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jose's got the mojo going! :yay:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Guess calderon the only one who cares tonight


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Carter is completely abusing us.


Its as if Carter is playing against five Marcus Williams on defence.

STFU Kidd..


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Nets got back nicely on transition D to stop us from picking up a fastbreak point.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm surprised Il Mago didn't pick up a tech for that.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What the hell are the 4000 Nets fans booinb about... he was fouled and it got called.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm taking out the liquor.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

bah, why doesnt this team switch up the defense, force them into shooting jumpers by going into a zone.....


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

i'll be happy to be down by 10 at half...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Sloppy play. Any Raptors fans who travelled down to NJ should have all their travelling and ticket expenses reimbursed at this moment.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

jeeze, TJ dont force that pass...


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Hearing Chuck lose it over Jose making buckets is really annoying considering we're being blown out.

Anyone else disturbed with how terrible Bosh has been playing?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Man, that BMW commercial is more exciting than this game.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> Hearing Chuck lose it over Jose making buckets is really annoying considering we're being blown out.
> 
> Anyone else disturbed with how terrible Bosh has been playing?


yup...to both points...

regarding Bosh, imma wait and see how he plays in the 3rd...if he isnt attacking, we're not gonna win...


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

This is extremely painful.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh look. Carter's limping.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Why have we been missing so many free throws lately? Did we hire some shooting coach earlier this season?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

We keep falling for that Jason Kidd postup play of the Nets.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

NeoSamurai said:


> yup...to both points...
> 
> regarding Bosh, imma wait and see how he plays in the 3rd...if he isnt attacking, we're not gonna win...


I keep hearing Bosh talk about how its the playoffs, and he's ready for it, etc.

Does he realize the playoffs have started? I'm starting to wonder.

And now we're down by 21.

Thats right, TWENTY ONE.

56-35...

This one is over already. We have no chance.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

please, go to a zone...i mean, whatever defense we're running right now isnt working...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a bloody nightmare.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Finally They Go To A Zone And Get A Turnover!!!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Halftime! Phew!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Mercy.

Thank god its halftime.

If this is how these guys are going to play we might as well just make it a best of 3 series and end it tonight.

They look like they don't have a damned clue how to play a basketball

Deer in headlights. You almost expect them to look down at the ball and go "what's this? What am I supposed to do?"


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

protect the freaking key!!! i dont care if the Nets score 100 3 pointers, but if youre gonna lose because you allow 100 layups then you dont deserve to win this series

hopefully they run zone like they did towards the end of the 1st half...

gotta cut the lead down to 10 by the end of the 3rd, and Bosh needs to attack and get to the line in order to prevent transition buckets...


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Halftime FTW!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm going to get myself drunk before the second half starts

We would be down by about 30 if it wasn't for Marcus Williams.

Ming Chew - chew this


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Must be one of the worst defensive performances of all season. It seems that every player is being torched on the defensive end + can't hit a ****ing jumper. Kidd with 14 assists, are you kidding me? Painful to watch. When is Bosh going to start to play at his level? Graham can't hit a shot to save his life, awful to watch, I hope they do better on the 2nd half because I ain't staying till 4 in the morning to see a blowout.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Speedy - can you start the game 4 thread.. **** this game.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

gameplan for 2nd half: 

turn to a zone defense and deflect all perimeter shots to Kidd...protect the key and prevent anything going inside because clearly whatever defense we were running in the first half wasnt much of a defense...

offensively, gotta get Bosh going and hopefully Parker and Calderon continue with their strong offensive play...cut it to 10 by the end of the 3rd and we'll have a shot at stealing this game


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

There is no way we can win this game.

There is no way we can outplay the Nets as badly as they just outplayed us over a half.

Ive never seen the Raptors get so dominated in a game in my life.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

this reminds me of the 2-8 Raptors that started the season

Can't defend, Can't score....and games that look over by the 1st quarter

TJ getting absolutely abused by Kidd tonight...he just can't guard Kidd to save his life and the mismatch is killing us, especially when we send help 

Vince is on tonight and passing well out the double teams

Joey Graham should be our 15th man off the bench, Sam better not start this guy next game


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This team doesn't deserve good liquor. Nothing like the old Kentucky Bourbon, good ol Jim Beam.

F everything.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

this game was over by the 1st quarter, what an embarassing effort

absolutely outclassed


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

whats so frustrating is the fact that defensively, Sam made no changes...when he decides to go to a zone, to prevent all of the penetration the Nets have been doing to us, its with 1 min left in the 2nd when we're down by 20....

i still think we can win this game...the team has to show its character and how much they want it...if they dont show anything coming out of this performance in the 2nd half of game 3, i think thats it for the series....if this team isnt inspired to play ball after being embarassed as they have been up to this point, then we dont have a shot at winning this series imo...if you wanna be a champion, it all starts with your character and desire, raps have to show that coming out


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Terrible first half. Unbelieveable.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo's starting the third in place of Joey.

Rasho with the hook shot to start the third off. 58-41.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Can someone please tell CB4 that taking jumpshots is not what he should be doing righ tnow?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

thank you!!! they are letting the Nets shoot the ball!!!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I want to puke watching Bosh play. This is not him at all.

Jumper jumper jumper.

Bosh thinks he's the bad VC or something


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

lets go!!! 6 straight points


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

they are definitely playing better (well, save for Bosh)

its a shame its probably too late.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

That was a scary tumble into the stands. I thought Kidd had gotten seriously injured or something by the reaction of the Nets fans.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Two quick fouls on AP.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

firstrounder said:


> they are definitely playing better (well, save for Bosh)
> 
> its a shame its probably too late.


never too late in the NBA...

finally they are attacking on offense and getting to the line and of defense they are collapsing on everying inside...force this team to beat you outside instead of inside


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Chris, how do you expect to get that call if you're not playing more aggressive and driving to the bucket more often?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

And that is why I love Mo Pete. :yay:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

only 12 pts down...this team can do it


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

with the first unit, only guy to concern yourself with is Carter....everyone else, you let them shoot the perimeter shot...when the 2nd unit comes on, only concern yourself with Nachbar...everyone else you let them shoot unless they show otherwise...

its simple basketball strategy and finally Sam's implementing it


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

here we go *****es


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Give Kidd that three all game long


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Give Kidd that three all game long


exactly


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

only down 12, with 6 mins left in the 3rd...cut it to 8-10 by end of the 3rd then make a run in the 4th...


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

so close, yet so far away.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

bring the double early when they post up RJ...let them shoot the ball for the rest of the game...so long as i dont see a freaking layup or dunk, im happy...


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Bosh plain sucks so far this series.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

jeeze, why dont you let Marcus Williams jack up a 3 rather than have a mismatch against Bargs for a layin!!!!


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

only down 11 going into the 4th...continue to collapse on everything driving inside and force perimeter shots...

cut the lead to 6 by the 8 min mark and we can steal a game that we should have never have won...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

79-68, 11:10 to go in the fourth.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I wish Mitchell would put someone on Kidd who won't get quite as abused as Ford. Also, I remain convinced that they need to take away Kidd's passes in order to shut him down. He can't shoot as well as the others.

Yes! Way to go, Barn-yar-ney!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Traveling. Oh, wait, they don't call that in Jersey on Jersey. My bad.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

It's becoming painful to watch again.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Bosh is too nice, he should hacked VC instead of letting him get that 3 point play...


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

team is playing way too soft...not aggressive enough going after that rebound heading into the break....


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

CB4 is going have to step up sometime in this series, else we might as well just concede right now.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Seems like 8 is the glass ceiling today. Can't get closer than that, ever. Raptors need some lockdown defense. Perhaps they should get a little tougher.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Omg. Another Flagrant?!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

The Raptors couldn't stop me at this point.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

WTF is wrong with Bosh. He should be dominating Mikki and Nachbars.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

94-79 New Jersey lead.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

this team needs a kick in the butt...seriously, bring back Oak!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay-Z has 64 teeth.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Raptors should stop shooting those ****ing threes if they want to win.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

getting ridiculous? Been that way since the 1st Q.

I was so pumped for this game...now my night is ruined.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Kidd's played incredible tonight with 20 assists...but i wouldve rather have him score 30 than to have his team contribute...poor defensive philosophy by Sam tonight imo


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Kidd is close to a 20/20/20 game...has that ever happened?

If this game was 5 minutes longer he'd get it.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeeesh! Every game is a must game! That's the attitude of winners. Not this "win one game" crap.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Disheartening to see what looks like TJ trying to pad his stats by hogging the ball in the last 2 minutes of a blowout.

Clearly the right thing to do would be to try to get guys like Bargnani more touches and comfort level.

Instead he wants to increase his career high in points, so jack-jack-jack he keeps jacking shots.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Bosh's double-double is just completely misleading.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Can we get a do-over?


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Jays are losing too...craptacular night.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

How about thanking the fans who kept the TV on The Score through this game?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Kidd had more assists than our entire team combined.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Edit


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL at the Score. XD

"HEY! There's Lawrence Frank!"

Just to put the pin on how boring this game was to watch from a Raps persepective.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Baiting.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Jay-Z has 64 teeth.


:laugh:


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I love trolls.

^^Those 2 trolls are going to look really foolish if the Nets lose the series. (look at their sigs)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> Edit


 jarkid..no need to come over here and do that.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Bosh's double-double is just completely misleading.


Ford's numbers are misleading considering what his counterpart did tonight.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

firstrounder said:


> I love trolls.
> 
> ^^Those 2 trolls are going to look really foolish if the Nets lose the series. (look at their sigs)


it's very rare for me to go to the Raptors board.

But after annoyed by so many raptors fans in the Nets forum,

I just put the same things on you, but I just controlled myself not too arrogant.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Ford's stats were very misleading tonight. I hate it when Chuck and Leo gush about his game meanwhile he was hogging the ball and not getting the team involved.

Not that it was all his fault, it wasnt, but I certainly wouldnt say he had a great game.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

NeoSamurai said:


> Ford's numbers are misleading considering what his counterpart did tonight.


True. Plus, he pretty much hogged the ball in the last bit just to up his numbers, knowing that we were going to lose.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

jarkid said:


> it's very rare for me to go to the Raptors board.
> 
> But after annoyed by so many raptors fans in the Nets forum,
> 
> I just put the same things on you, but I just controlled myself not too arrogant.



Your signature reeks of arrogance.

Other than that, have a nice night!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

anniebananerz said:


> True. Plus, he pretty much hogged the ball in the last bit just to up his numbers, knowing that we were going to lose.


Yup, I mentioned earlier that this really ticked me off. He should have been getting the balls to guys like Mo and Bargs for touches, guys who havent played a whole lot this series and who are going to need to step up in game 4. Esp. Bargs, he really needs to get his confidence back.

Instead Ford played 1 on 5 when he could have done something constructive.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

firstrounder said:


> I love trolls.
> 
> ^^Those 2 trolls are going to look really foolish if the Nets lose the series. (look at their sigs)


No baiting. Zero tolerance.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> edit.


 Yeah. You'll need to make this win last for a long time - it may be the last one you'll get this season.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

An absolute disgusting display of basketball on the Raptors' part. 

They need to get their act together and do the things that have worked for them all season long.

They didn't drive to the basket enough, Bosh settled for too many jumpers and wasn't aggressive enough, their three point game just wasn't there, and finally they did not move the ball well at all.

If there is a game that displays how not to play Raptors basketball, this one would be it. It seems to me that they've gone a step back from the mistakes they made in Game 1, and right now Game 4 is a must win if they want to have a chance at this series. Back to the drawing table.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> edit





> edit


Let mods handle this. Do not post personal attacks.
______________________________________________________________

All in all, it's becoming clear that the Nets' experience is taking over at times. Whenever we seem to be making a run, the team's inexperience shows as there are constant defensive collapses and the Nets stick their shots with the mindset that if they miss, the game might take a drastic turn.

Bosh continues to dissapoint.

The Raptors continue to show no discipline in the paint.
My main concern is why is Rasho not seeing the floor? I find that whenever he's in the game, he provides a little bit of defensive support in the paint (though minimal) compared to zero/nothing/nada presence provided by Bosh and Bargnani and Humphries.

And why does our team double so much when they don't know how to rotate outside of MoPe and Parker? T.J. is the worst at this, moving down to double and half-heartedly pressures the open shooter at the top of the key. 

How many more open looks are we going to give?

Carter won't shoot as well in the next game but this team needs to get their offensive game rolling as it's been non-existant. I haven't seen this many dead offensive sets and plays since our 2-8 start.

I found that there were no positives in this game. MoPe's hard foul, though nice to see, was at a bad time and gave the Nets a 4 point swing when they were trailing by 9 with 7 or 8 minutes to go. Bosh can't seem to get into the paint and wreak havock. Calderon and T.J. both scored in bunches but kept committing turnover after turnover at crucial points. Bargnani takes ill-advised shots and is playing like the big rookie that he is. Parker struggled today, but outside of him, MoPe and Rasho, the team struggled (and it's only fitting since those three are the only ones with solid experience).

This was a brutal game to watch. The next game is a must win.

Bosh needs to stop being a ghost.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jarkid said:


> it's very rare for me to go to the Raptors board.
> 
> But after annoyed by so many raptors fans in the Nets forum,
> 
> I just put the same things on you, but I just controlled myself not too arrogant.


Well stop.

You don't like it and neither do Raptors fans.

We will be civil to each other and that's that.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

firstrounder said:


> I love trolls.
> 
> ^^Those 2 trolls are going to look really foolish if the Nets lose the series. (look at their sigs)


They are good trolls though. Without trolls, this board will be very boring.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

great game guys
would had been close if VC and Kidd weren't playing like possessed men.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

mynetsforlife said:


> great game guys
> would had been close if VC and Kidd weren't playing like possessed men.


Appreciate it but... I dunno... pretty sure we would've lost to the Grizzlies tonight.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

force of habit, i think. we've seen this lethargic raptors squad several times this season- i'd guess 6 or 7 times- and have done hardly anything to prevent them from returning.

it's bothered me for the last three months when our guys say in interviews, "we work hard night in and night out, we give it our best. that's the one thing you can rely on." i mean, imo, that couldn't be any further from the truth. i'd take a stab and guess that this team has put more stinkers on the table than most any > 47-win team in nba history. i'm sure there are other exceptions but i'd put us in that group. it's disturbed me all year and, for that reason, i'm not totally surprised by tonight's result.

we take nights off. not in the sense that we don't want to win, but more in the way that we can occasionally get bullied out of games and attribute that to youth, inexperience, whatever. i would attribute it to leadership myself- leadership that comes and goes. we've got to purge it from our culture, imo- it can't survive. it should've been killed a lot earlier, but it absolutely _has_ to be killed now. the longer it sticks, the greater the chance that it defines our long-term future, what with the young leaders on our team picking it up daily.

that's my 2 cents. we've seen this awful group too many times for a team that hopes to compete at the highest of levels.

peace


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

WTF is TJ doing hogging the ball like that? Even when we are losing? Give it to Bargs! He needs touches! TJ's stats are so empty.

Bosh needs to be a lot more aggressive on both ends of the floor.

Mo Pete with those difficult threes... he needs to find higher percentage plays.

This is going to be one tough series for the Raps.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh boy oh boy 1 loss to start all the finger pointing again guys relax a bit its a series remember no need to panic yet I still fell the raps got this the raps play out of character twice this series =2 losses Bosh and company got away from what made them successful they will adjust and comeback strong for game 4 strong . I wouldn't be so hard on the guys seeing that this is a learning experience for everybody involved Sam included now on the other hand if the Raps lose game 4 then its time to hit the panic button but as far as I'm concerned the tragic number 2 with plenty of time to adjust


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

TJ Ford said:


> WTF is TJ doing hogging the ball like that? Even when we are losing? Give it to Bargs! He needs touches! TJ's stats are so empty.
> 
> Bosh needs to be a lot more aggressive on both ends of the floor.
> 
> ...


What? You should keep this youself, TJ Ford.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

So I work all long hard shift all the while I avoided to know anything about the game. Actually my co-worker came back from the dinner across the street and said the Raps were getting killed but it was only eightish so I figure the was still a lot of game to played. 

Needless to say I'm really glad I rushed home and didn't out to the bar so I could watch the Raps game in an hour. Booo! Booo ****ing Urrrs! What was that? I missed the first but from the second on it seemed as it the Raps had nothing. The turnovers? The bench? The decision making?

You gotta give cred to the Nets though. Kidd wasn't messing around and Collins worked Bosh all night.

I miss Garbo


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

howd you enjoy vc laying the *** whuppin tonight. get ready for more


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Its funny how VC fanboys gloat about a night like this when all it really proves is how selfishly and lazily he plays on most other nights, even in the playoffs.

Anyway, the song remains the same for the Raps. The tough nets perimeter D is taking away all open looks and forcing us to attack off the dribble. Problem is we don't have guys that attack off the dribble other than TJ, Jose, and sometimes Parker. Nets have multiple guys that attack off the dribble and they also have a size advantage over our guys. Big problem. We need that big time scorer on the wing.

I thought Sam did all he could tonight. I was begging for him to play both TJ and Jose in the 3rd and he tried it. He also tried EVERY wing player on our bench and not one stepped up. Other than trying some pressure D or zone he couldn't have done much more.

Time for some major adjustments. 

Forget getting Bosh the ball on the wing. He has no options there against this D. Time for him to get deep post position and create better spacing on offence for our wings.

And for TJ, I would have him run directly to JKidd on every shot attempt the Raps put up. Kidd got almost half the NJ rebounds tonight and starts the break immediately. MIght as well go right at him to try and take away some boards and slow the break. Kidd is the key so stick close to him every chance you have.

Sam said it best. When our 2 PG's are our best scorers in a game its bad news for us. We can't win with Graham, MoP, Dixon, and Bargs all being non-factors on offense. We need double digit scoring from 2 or 3 of these guys. And it doesn't look like its coming.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> well, can't play much worse than that.


oh but we can laddy. we most definitely can.

what the **** was that? that was officially the worst half of the Raptor's season. Bosh can't make plays. It seems like TJ isn't even trying to break the defense down - he has had a few great drives but he can do so much more.

...

It's now 6 am pacific time and at least i had the canuck's double OT winner to buoy my spirits after getting so thoroughly trounced by the Nets. Nets can't play any better than that though and we can't play any worse. Carter set the tone and the other Nets followed suit down to every play. Even Twin played great. Nachbar is a beast of a small forward. 

We've got our hands full but all we need is good play from our core and a little bench production and we'll be fine. TJ needs to penetrate and create from the outset and the guys need to hit shots. We can't give up easy looks in the paint and we need to get CB4 some easier looks.


----------

